
Tesla Q3 Investor Update Letter - 11thEarlOfMar
http://ir.teslamotors.com/static-files/725970e6-eda5-47ab-96e1-422d4045f799
======
Endama
My understanding is that the conditions inside of Tesla's manufacturing are
brutal. I have friends who work on the production side and they effectively
tell me corporate culture is driven by fear. I am definitely cheering Tesla on
for global warming reasons but I worry that Musk is running a Faustian bargain
that may bite him in the backside long term.

These numbers though are encouraging.

~~~
c1b
Well, at least until now there actually was something to fear considering the
threat of default on Teslas upcoming loan fulfillment. Hopefully with long
term profitability in the horizon the working conditions will ease.

------
ChuckMcM
Wow. That is a pretty stellar report. If they continue gaining cash reserves
at 800+M$ / quarter they deserve to win.

